
Ask HN: Handling a Bad Job/Manager - shahrk
I am stuck in a bad software engineering job with a team without any senior engineer and an architect who isn&#x27;t good at communicating&#x2F;explaining. While we are allowed to make technical decisions, the current code is really bad (2 years worth of code pushed without code reviews) so rectifying it is extremely difficult. I am trying to get a new job but whenever the HM asks why I want to quit &amp; I answer truthfully I get rejected (this happened twice). I am unable to decide whether I should just quit and learn myself with some projects. I have 2 years of experience. What should I do?
======
pinewurst
Don't answer truthfully - you're looking for growth, period.

